# New Russian Martial Arts Northwest website now online



## Paul Genge (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a heads up that our new website layout is now online at http://combatlab.russianmartialart.org.uk/ 

It contains lots of information about the development of systema and the personalities involved and a blog that addresses a number of issues that effect the way systema is studied and taught.  Future articles will include technical details from Kadochnikov Systema and articles relating to health and conditioning.  

Paul Genge
Combat Lab Russian Martial Arts Northwest


----------

